# Is TiVo Desktop software still available?



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

I want to upgrade a TiVo hard drive. I figure the easiest way to save it current recordings is to copy them to my desktop and then copy back (after the upgrade) with the TiVo Desktop software. Is this software still available? If so, where can I download it?


----------



## meoge (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm going to ask a more general question. What is the difference between Tivo Desktop, PyTivo and KMTTG. Do they all do different things?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

meoge said:


> I'm going to ask a more general question. What is the difference between Tivo Desktop, PyTivo and KMTTG. Do they all do different things?


Tivo Desktop: Windows-based software directly from Tivo with GUI for transferring Tivo recordings to/from a computer. It's old and hasn't been updated in years.

pyTivo: A third-party program written by Tivo users that can provide access to a library of recordings or other videos, regardless of format, stored on a computer, while presenting a list of said recordings viewable from the Tivo. The user can browse the list of recordings from their TV via the Tivo and the pyTivo software will then perform on-the-fly transcoding of video files which are then downloaded to the Tivo box and immediately viewable from the start.

kmttg: A Java-based program written by forum user moyekj. It's Tivo Desktop on steroids. If you're looking to transfer shows to and from Tivos, this is the program to use. Has numerous other cool features, including several automation options to download and transcode videos for use on mobile devices.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

buscuitboy said:


> I want to upgrade a TiVo hard drive. I figure the easiest way to save it current recordings is to copy them to my desktop and then copy back (after the upgrade) with the TiVo Desktop software. Is this software still available? If so, where can I download it?


You can get the paid version here: https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/desktop-plus

Or you can still download the free Version Here: http://assets.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktop2.8.3.exe


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

For those wondering why the free version was "discontinued", when Windows 8 came out some 3rd party software which Microsoft had included in other versions of Windows (and for which they paid those 3rd parties) was no longer included.

The free version of Desktop relied on some of that software, and so TiVo would have had a support nightmare dealing with Windows 8 users.

It's included in the paid version.

If you're using XP, Vista, or Windows 7, you can still use the free version of Desktop just fine.

Just store your shows on an NT formatted partition, 'cause FAT32 has a file size limit that lops off the last 5 minutes of a 2 hour movie.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Just to add a little more to what unitron said, if you have added the Windows Media Center package to Win 8/8.1 the free version of TiVo Desktop will work just fine.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

tatergator1 said:


> pyTivo: A third-party program written by Tivo users that can provide access to a library of recordings or other videos, regardless of format, stored on a computer, while presenting a list of said recordings viewable from the Tivo. The user can browse the list of recordings from their TV via the Tivo and the pyTivo software will then perform on-the-fly transcoding of video files which are then downloaded to the Tivo box and immediately viewable from the start.


This is a Python 2 program so you have to install a Python 2 interpreter.



tatergator1 said:


> kmttg: A Java-based program written by forum user moyekj. It's Tivo Desktop on steroids. If you're looking to transfer shows to and from Tivos, this is the program to use. Has numerous other cool features, including several automation options to download and transcode videos for use on mobile devices.


kmttg is a very nice program but does _*not*_ have the capability to transfer recordings back to the TiVo.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> Just to add a little more to what unitron said, if you have added the Windows Media Center package to Win 8/8.1 the free version of TiVo Desktop will work just fine.


TiVo desktop is working fine on my 2 Windows 8.1 PCs and I haven't installed Windows Media Center. What kind of problems should no WMC cause? (And WMC is not hidden. It is obvious it is there. I just checked and don't see it.)


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

buscuitboy said:


> I want to upgrade a TiVo hard drive. I figure the easiest way to save it current recordings is to copy them to my desktop and then copy back (after the upgrade) with the TiVo Desktop software. Is this software still available? If so, where can I download it?


What model TiVo?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> What model TiVo?


Good question. If you don't have a Roamio and having done an upgrade on an HD I would disagree. Once you have the drives hooked up properly to copy the TiVo OS, it's real simple to just copy everything following the instructions in the upgrade thread.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

waynomo said:


> TiVo desktop is working fine on my 2 Windows 8.1 PCs and I haven't installed Windows Media Center. What kind of problems should no WMC cause? (And WMC is not hidden. It is obvious it is there. I just checked and don't see it.)


The free version of TiVo desktop relied on some software licensing (which provided support/licensing for various video formats) in Windows to play back the files. My understanding is the base install of Win 8 doesn't have what is needed and unsupported video formats will not play back. Windows media center is one way to get support for more video formats in windows, I am sure there are other ways that happens also. With the paid version of TiVo Desktop, TiVo paid for the licensing to assure all required video formats could be played back.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> The free version of TiVo desktop relied on some software licensing (which provided support/licensing for various video formats) in Windows to play back the files. My understanding is the base install of Win 8 doesn't have what is needed and unsupported video formats will not play back. Windows media center is one way to get support for more video formats in windows, I am sure there are other ways that happens also. With the paid version of TiVo Desktop, TiVo paid for the licensing to assure all required video formats could be played back.


Perhaps the installation of Windows Essential Codec took care of all that.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo Desktop is still the only 100% way to decrypt .tivo files that are using the TS format. Someone took a stab at updating tivodecode for TS but it's not 100% and can introduce errors into the stream. The DirectShow filter included with TiVo Desktop is the only thing that is guaranteed to decrypt a TS .tivo file correctly.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Since we are on the subject of TiVo desktop, I have a quick question Dan. If I have windows media center on my same PC with TD and I point TD at my media center center Recorded TV folder, it doesn't recognize the media center video format. Is there a way to automagically have my PC convert them to something like an MP4 so the TiVo sees them and can be transferred to it for playback?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> TiVo Desktop is still the only 100% way to decrypt .tivo files that are using the TS format.


Though there is a workaround -- you don't HAVE to download in TS format.. at least currently.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

HarperVision said:


> Since we are on the subject of TiVo desktop, I have a quick question Dan. If I have windows media center on my same PC with TD and I point TD at my media center center Recorded TV folder, it doesn't recognize the media center video format. Is there a way to automagically have my PC convert them to something like an MP4 so the TiVo sees them and can be transferred to it for playback?


I use VAP and VideoReDo for this. VAP is a folder watch program that can process the WTV files using VRD, then output them to a standard TS along with pyTiVo compliant metadata file. It works pretty well.



mattack said:


> Though there is a workaround -- you don't HAVE to download in TS format.. at least currently.


You do if the station is H.264, but otherwise you are correct most programs can still be downloaded in the older PS format which is compatible with tivodecode.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Cool, thanks Dan!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Is the Tivo Desktop Plus key transferrable? I haven't used mine in a year or two. Would love to pass on to someone else if it's doable.....


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

jlb said:


> Is the Tivo Desktop Plus key transferrable? I haven't used mine in a year or two. Would love to pass on to someone else if it's doable.....


PM sent--


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

waynomo said:


> TiVo desktop is working fine on my 2 Windows 8.1 PCs and I haven't installed Windows Media Center. What kind of problems should no WMC cause? (And WMC is not hidden. It is obvious it is there. I just checked and don't see it.)


I have windows 8.1 also, but I also have dvd software on the same pc no issues with the free tivo desktop


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ajwees41 said:


> I have windows 8.1 also, but I also have dvd software on the same pc no issues with the free tivo desktop


Does the free Desktop allow you to play the programs with WMP? My 8.1 works, but the key has been applied.

I also can't transfer programs back to either my Roamio or Premiere, but that's a different thread.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> Does the free Desktop allow you to play the programs with WMP? My 8.1 works, but the key has been applied.
> 
> I also can't transfer programs back to either my Roamio or Premiere, but that's a different thread.


no you still need to convert the file to mpg and I use http://www.multipelife.com/free-video-dvd-converter-ultimate even though it's an extr step it's free and does what the paid tivo desktop does


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The free version includes the decryption filter required to play these files in WMP, but you still need the codecs. You can get them by installing the Media Center add-on or by downloading one of the free "codec packs" you find online. You don't need to convert the files first. The TiVo decryption filter inserts itself into the WMP graph and outputs a standard MPEG PS or TS stream. As long as you have the rest of the codecs needed to demux and decode the stream it'll work.


----------

